# Johnson beach 5/11 5/12



## Fished4free (May 13, 2015)

I fished Monday and Tuesday early morning with two poles and limit in 2 hrs. I'm trying to post some pics but it said error during uploading of pic. They ate sand fleas and shrimps. I'll try again later if not I will take a pic and send and see if that work.


----------



## Fished4free (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Fished4free (May 13, 2015)

pictures quality not that great but I will get better.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good looking smackdown there!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Very nice!! Tell me your secrets!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about ! Way to go !


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Man you slayed them...Nice report and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jayshobbies (May 7, 2015)

I had no luck last week and week before. Are you on Johnson's beach gated part or public accesses?


----------



## Fished4free (May 13, 2015)

Jayshobbies said:


> I had no luck last week and week before. Are you on Johnson's beach gated part or public accesses?


Gate


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

That's fantastic! I was about to post an inquiry as to the status of JB and what was out there. Looks like I got all the intel needed.

Great job!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Great job!!


----------

